# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  nearly 300 sheep shot in north otago.

## blair993

Mystery surrounds north Otago sheep killings - Story - NZ News - 3 News

this is bad.

----------


## mcche171

Bloody hell. Hope they find the bastards.

----------


## 7mmsaum

When i read it these two thoughts were in my mind......

Suppressed AR with FMJ ammo 

Night vision gear

----------


## veitnamcam

> When i read it these two thoughts were in my mind......
> 
> Suppressed AR with FMJ ammo 
> 
> Night vision gear


Its gimp :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Seriously tho that's pretty Shit.

Really makes me wonder if its someone he has pissed off or a nutter just doing it for fun.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

Hitting the same place twice makes it look personal, not just picking farms at random. Hope they find them and throw the book at them.

----------


## ARdave

totally unrelated: ive got 800kg of of lamb chops and x500  .300 blackout brass going cheap if anyones interested. PM me

----------


## Spook

Just me being cynical but if they cant find any cartridges, bullets or bullet holes, then maybe they should look at something other than being shot as to why they are dead and dying.

----------


## sAsLEX

> Just me being cynical but if they cant find any cartridges, bullets or bullet holes, then maybe they should look at something other than being shot as to why they are dead and dying.


Ice bullets from a rail gun....

----------


## Spook

It has got to be aliens with some sophisticated ray-type weapons

----------


## Rushy

> When i read it these two thoughts were in my mind......
> 
> Suppressed AR with FMJ ammo 
> 
> Night vision gear


And a bag on the side to catch the brass.  Bastards

----------


## Rushy

> totally unrelated: ive got 800kg of of lamb chops and x500  .300 blackout brass going cheap if anyones interested. PM me


Oh Dave has anyone ever told you that you have huge potential as a piss taker?

----------


## Munsey

> Oh Dave has anyone ever told you that you have huge potential as a piss taker?


Rushy you could take him on as an apprentice ?

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy you could take him on as an apprentice ?


The thought did cross my mind Munsey.

----------


## kiwijames

> Just me being cynical but if they cant find any cartridges, bullets or bullet holes, then maybe they should look at something other than being shot as to why they are dead and dying.


Same. The report is quite contradictory with the vet initially confirming bullet wounds but the goes on to say no bullets or bullet holes were found?
To walk in 1k with enough gear would be some big grudge, even for the South Island.

----------


## Kscott

People do funny things when holding a grudge. Like smash calfs with a hammer, let milk out, burn down property and trash houses... If there's a murder soon it'll probably all link up  :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Same. The report is quite contradictory with the vet initially confirming bullet wounds but the goes on to say no bullets or bullet holes were found?
> To walk in 1k with enough gear would be some big grudge, even for the South Island.


Seriously?? What else could have done this??

Dog vs bullet, should be an obvious difference

----------


## kiwijames

> Seriously?? What else could have done this??
> 
> Dog vs bullet, should be an obvious difference


I can't remember putting dog anywhere in my post but I doubt its a dog. I'm more intrigued at how quickly we are all ready to run with the gun idea because of shit reporting. 
The thread is titled "300 sheep SHOT" and yet there is not a case, bullet or vet report to suggest this is fact. The article does not allow for anything other than shooting but does a 180 turn with confirmed bullet wounds to start, then another line saying no bullets or bullet holes were found in autopsy.
It does look as though they were shot, but until then Id rather keep a more open mind to other possibilities that's all or does nothing get sick down south?
Another concern is, there is now a perception that Jason Bourne himself is running amuck doing ovine black-ops with evil guns using freestanding grips in South Canterbury. Nice reporting.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yeah you're right, must be sheep suicide on a massive scale.

I cant for the life of me think what else could have done it apart from gun shots?

----------


## Spook

> People do funny things when holding a grudge. Like smash calfs with a hammer, let milk out, burn down property and trash houses... If there's a murder soon it'll probably all link up


Problem is the murder you are alluding too never did link up with all the other misdeeds.

----------


## Spook

> Yeah you're right, must be sheep suicide on a massive scale.
> 
> I cant for the life of me think what else could have done it apart from gun shots?


Even with the stamina of the South Island boys, there is no way they could have been shagged to death...way too many, unless it was a whole football team of them.

----------


## dogmatix

Didn't Ewan MacDonald's farm assistant move to the South Island?

----------


## Dangerous Dan

A) Drink the Gatorade ... 

B) You have seen the movie "Black Sheep" ...

----------


## Gibo

Peter Jackson is up to his old tricks. Classic scene from 'Bad Taste'. It must have been a rocket launcher  :Grin:  

Seriously though wtf happened? Will be interesting to see what comes out.

----------


## JoshC

I'm picking a Muslamb suicide bomber

----------


## lostlegend

saw something on country calendar once and it said, younger sheep plus ragwort (I think it was ragwort) plus water will most likely end in death (Especially in early winter).  well I think that's what they said.  could explain the deaths.

----------


## Gibo

> saw something on country calendar once and it said, younger sheep plus ragwort (I think it was ragwort) plus water will most likely end in death (Especially in early winter).  well I think that's what they said.  could explain the deaths.


Does it make them bleed profusely?

----------


## lostlegend

from memory they didn't go into great detail, it was highlighted as a problem for one of the large central Otago stations when they drive the stock back during early winter muster.

----------


## Gibo

Seemed to be plenty of blood around the mouths of them.

----------


## lostlegend

to me that would indicate them eating something that thins the blood and effects the lungs, rather than being shot but I'm no vet.

----------


## Munsey

> I'm picking a Muslamb suicide bomber


Where they  found facing Mecca ?

----------


## nicklm

Could it be a bunch of people with crossbows?

----------


## Gapped axe

Serious financial loss for the farmer.

----------


## Pointer

Wonder who he has pissed off... If I was him I'd be checking my troughs ASAP.

----------


## steven

He had to go around slitting their throats? a .223 would kill and easily so surely?

So more like a 22LR? even then no evidence? no bullets?

Air pellet guns with some sort of projectile?

----------


## Rushy

> I'm picking a Muslamb suicide bomber


Extremely good possibility Josh.

----------


## Beavis

If this story tells us anything it is how awful the media is at getting anything right. To say 300 sheep shot then "vets have opened up a lot of carcasses and can't find any bullets or bullet holes"... Hmm pretty sure bullets make holes in things.

----------


## Rushy

> pretty sure bullets make holes in things.


In my experience you are right Beavis

----------


## Beetroot

Surely any half decent vet could tell you if it was a gun shot or not.

In my experience, bullet wounds are pretty obvious to not be:
a dog attack, poison, a heart attack, being shagged to death, death from old age, a slit throat, a car crash, a 4 wheeler crash, a cyclist being hit by a bus etc etc.

----------


## 308

What a bunch of cuntarses to have done this - I don't understand these people at all

----------


## jakewire

It's fucken weird, all sorts of shit being said around here, I'm as much in the dark as anyone.

----------


## Spook

Well..."it tis the south"...there is only two places in this country that real weird shit happens...one is the South and the other is the Naki...oh, and sometimes Wairoa.

----------


## Rushy

> .oh, and sometimes Wairoa.


Toby is living proof of that Spook.

----------


## Herne

Weird alright!! Been thinking about this a wee bit - if someone was shooting these with a reasonable brand of off the shelf, high caliber hunting cartridge, that's about $500 worth of ammo and that's not allowing for the odd miss.
If they were shot, I'm picking it would have been someone with a .17 HMR or similar, 5 or so packets of ammo would fill his pockets, projectiles fragmenting leaving few "bullet heads"  :Wtfsmilie:  behind and a high wound rate. 
I've watched heaps of CSI lately, so I've profiled this character as being, quite young, fucking stupid, has access to a farmers gun (tut tut), played heaps of shooting video games and doesn't give a fuck about people or animals. I reckon they want to look close at hand, maybe a mate of a farmers son, a local farm hand, a townie kid on holiday at the Uncles farm etc.
That is, if they have actually been shot - I know first hand how reporters twist the truth to juice up a story.
I am merely speculating of course, and I know I probably shouldn't, but this is way out there - to hard not to have an opinion

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Weird alright!! Been thinking about this a wee bit - if someone was shooting these with a reasonable brand of off the shelf, high caliber hunting cartridge, that's about $500 worth of ammo and that's not allowing for the odd miss.
> If they were shot, I'm picking it would have been someone with a .17 HMR or similar, 5 or so packets of ammo would fill his pockets, projectiles fragmenting leaving few "bullet heads"  behind and a high wound rate. 
> I've watched heaps of CSI lately, so I've profiled this character as being, quite young, fucking stupid, has access to a farmers gun (tut tut), played heaps of shooting video games and doesn't give a fuck about people or animals. I reckon they want to look close at hand, maybe a mate of a farmers son, a local farm hand, a townie kid on holiday at the Uncles farm etc.
> That is, if they have actually been shot - I know first hand how reporters twist the truth to juice up a story.
> I am merely speculating of course, and I know I probably shouldn't, but this is way out there - to hard not to have an opinion


That's why I mentioned FMJ 223 ammo

----------


## hanse

Fuck knows, sure is weird. Mainstream media did a knock up job of not knowing anything all but being sensational. I have noticed that for how mental/sick it seems it is, there really hasn't been much coverage. On that point alone I call Bullshit! See what happens I guess.  EDIT: After reading everything that came up on google search of "sheep shot dead oamaru" I have no seen two news reports alike and cant make any sense of it. In some stories the Cocky says the Vet didn't find any evidence of gunshot wounds, yet in others says the sheep "had been shot in the head and some had legs shot off"

Fucking Media!!!

----------


## puku

This maybe a bit more accurate than 3news.
http://i.stuff.co.nz/business/farmin...h-Otago-farmer
Pretty bloody scary and terrible. It will be a huge loss for him on a small farm only having 2400 ewes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## hanse

Have to be a special type of sick to fire at least 190 aimed shots into a mob of sheep, killing and maiming, for no good reason. Same kind of sick that might torture puppies or hurt kids. Hard to figure why People can be so messed up. Don't anyone  say video games again either, jeez, I have played them all, including some Defence Force WETS? varieties, and it is my opinion that if they affect you to that extent, you were fucked to begin with.

----------


## subs

Something odd going on, the vet is a bloody good one, so dont think he would miss diagnose something so big.
The farms out of the way and to have this happen 2 nights running doesn't seem random.
Im working out the that way tomorrow so will no doubt here more about it.

----------


## specweapon

I hope it doesn't turn out to be someone with an MSSA and 30rnd mags

----------


## samba

Did they ever find any projectiles?

----------


## hanse

Fierce breed excels at protecting sheep | Stuff.co.nz 

Seems to me like the reporters and papers involved have a hidden interest!!

----------


## hanse

I have not been able to find any updates online, all the news stories are the same ones I read yesterday. Useless Media, start a big yarn then walk away.

----------


## Gibo

@subs did you find out any 'real' news today?

----------


## Gapped axe

Once had 3- odd sheep killed on two farms we were doing security for, that's 60 sheep. Did initial investigation and came up with a very high powered projectile in a small calibre. A lot of the sheep were only wounded, and I had to put them down. All though I couldn't prove it, my investigation's came back to a young male, single parent, spoilt little shit who was not very socially adept. Yet the split up parents thought it was ok for this kid to take a rifle and go walkie's for wat eva reasons. They financially supported his fire arm interest, This profile, thou stereo typed fits. N.B job not signed off yet

----------


## subs

Most reliable info ive had so far is .223 and bow or cross bow done the damage, and sounds like there may have been a dope crop found out there a few months ago.
This is not gospel and could still turn out to bullshit but seems to be the consistent story coming out of there.

----------


## Rushy

That is. Lot of work for a cross bow and you would have though there would be a bolt or two not recovered

----------


## subs

It would be alot of work with a cross bow, shes all just bush telegraph at the moment and nothing has been confirmed.
Only thing we know for a fact is the cocky is a real good bugger and looks like the community is ready to help out.

----------


## samba

the better story will be what happens to the wanker if them southerners get to em before the cops!!!

----------


## Tasbay

Years ago I once shot a couple of pig dogs on the Takaka hill that had killed 148 sheep. The wounds on the sheep looked like bullet wounds and it wasn`t till we heard the dogs bailing on another part of the farm did we realiase that it wasn`t idiots shooting from the road.
Just my opinion but I`d be asking a hunter to look at the wounds and not nesassarly a vet.

The only good thing to come out of my story was I got shooting rights offered to me for the whole property any time I liked for about 20 years and my own key.

----------


## Chupacabra

A friend's neighbour who lives just over the hill from there in Livingstone, has had a few horses shot with a 22 over the past 3 years.

----------


## ishoot10s

> A friend's neighbour who lives just over the hill from there in Livingstone, has had a few horses shot with a 22 over the past 3 years.


There're some bloody little shit-tards out there. 

Your avatar is a bastard, I keep trying to squash the fruit fly on my screen!

----------


## Rushy

> Your avatar is a bastard, I keep trying to squash the fruit fly on my screen!


I had never noticed that before. Annoying alright. Thanks for nothing

----------


## Chupacabra

What avatar? it must be my posts that's attracting them... hehe.

----------


## Dundee

1080 cover up?   Just adding to the opinions :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Malhunting

Wendon Station not that long ago, almost same issue.

----------


## GravelBen

Heard the odd story about poachers angry about getting trespassed going back and shooting sheep, but you'd think they'd know who to look for if that was the case.

----------


## Rushy

> 1080 cover up?   Just adding to the opinions


Ah a conspiracy Dundee. Shades of Kennedy and 9/11. It could have been a newby at the IRD doing a head count and the wooly buggers wouldn't stand still.

----------


## subs

There was a drop a couple weeks ago not that far from there.

----------


## Toby

@Gibo I want to play a game  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

:Dizzy:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Wendon Station not that long ago, almost same issue.


Er..um. Are you sure? The Southland Times reported Police as stating 

"...Following the death of 500 sheep, possibly triggered by a poacher on a station near Riversdale this month, police concede poaching is on the rise.The sheep from Mount Wendon Station smothered when they crammed into a narrow gully...."

*Poachers put police on alert | Stuff.co.nz*

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Oh, and on the matter of "poachers" the Norwest News, our local weekly blurb has this about Woodhill Forest and I am certain that some of you already will know about the Scorpion.

*How to trap a poacher | Stuff.co.nz*

----------


## subs

Another 15 sheep found dead this morning on a farm near where this happened, no one has said whether they where shot or not yet.

----------


## Rushy

> Another 15 sheep found dead this morning on a farm near where this happened, no one has said whether they where shot or not yet.


It was on three news tonight. The reporter said they were all shot

----------


## Dundee

thats the fukn media Rushy,I'm sticking with my theory till we here the truth.

----------


## Rushy

> thats the fukn media Rushy,I'm sticking with my theory till we here the truth.


Your are a bloody conspiracy theorist Dundee.

----------


## subs

I was just going of internet news, dont get to watch real news this time of year, bloody dairys farmers wanting their sheds finnished before calving.

----------


## Chupacabra

:Oh Noes: .Just read on the ODT, looks like the story continues.  

Community 'struggling' after more sheep shot | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News

----------


## Spook

Must be running low on ammo...not killing as many now.

----------


## veitnamcam

On Cambel tonight.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Hate that wanker but will watch it,thanks VC

----------


## Spanners

No bullets recovered... Mrs reacons its a unicorn stabbing them. I think ice bullets in chocolate cases.. Cases melt in sun and look like shit...

----------


## Gibo

I missed it, so are they even bullet wounds?

----------


## madjon_

No one wants to mention the black panther

----------


## veitnamcam

> I missed it, so are they even bullet wounds?


They had a few survivors that appeared to have entry and exit wounds to the head.

As 7mmsaum said probably fmj.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

Lab + German Shepard is my guess...
How the hell can there be 200+ sheep 'shot' and not a single bullet found?!?

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably from not looking hard enough.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> Probably from not looking hard enough.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Possibly... ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Would have thought a metal detector over the sheep before putting in the hole would be effective save autopsy on 200 sheep,check over paddocks with metal detector also, would give some of the cops a welcome break from traffic duty wouldn't it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

I really feel for them. I no most non farmers seem two think farming is a cash cow ( its not) and a its just few sheep.....meh who cares.
The financial loss would be massive, but the personal loss of having those sheep shot or whatever has happened two them would be way more punishing.
You've put your best effort into those sheep two get them two that age, tried your best two keep them alive against there constant will try and die only two have some tosser think he's John Rambo slaying gooks.
I'm not sure what I'd do if I caught someone shooting my livestock, but I no dam well I couldn't write it here :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm not sure what I'd do if I caught someone shooting my livestock,


Tie the bastard naked to a post and let a horny ram have its way with him BRADS.

----------


## Kscott

The video is here:

Animal attacks leaves locals on edge - Story - Campbell Live - TV Shows - 3 News

There's entry and exit wounds in the head of the surviving sheep, bullet entry below the eye and through the skull.

Seems really weird someone would burn through so much ammo with an attached brass catcher just to get back at the farmers.

----------


## gimp

Messed up

----------


## Tahr

Ive just watched the vid, and I couldnt help but think about all this weird (to me) zombie bullshit. Zombie ammo, storing ammo for zombies etc etc. I see it in adds, and I see it on here. Weird and fictional. Link that with a fetish for guns and the surreal, chuck in other destabilizing factors like upbringing, society, and maybe a mental illness and this is what we likely get. People living out their strange reality.

So when we discuss on here these strange notions of zombies and such like, we also need to consider the weirdoes who we might be encouraging.

Thats what I think. But its just an opinion.

----------


## gimp

Zombie fantasising is literally wishing for consequence-free murder of people, it's creepy as fuck and I've been saying that for years

----------


## gimp

I also really doubt that it has anything to do with a shitload of sheep being shot (?) in North Otago

----------


## Tahr

> Zombie fantasising is literally wishing for consequence-free murder of people, it's creepy as fuck and I've been saying that for years


Thank you gimp.
Was my spelling and grammar ok?

----------


## Beavis

Have you never seen Black Sheep?

----------


## Tahr

> Have you never seen Black Sheep?


Do they have black guns?

----------


## Beavis

Nope I only remember seeing a No.5 Jungle Carbine in it

----------


## Neckshot

> Zombie fantasising is literally wishing for consequence-free murder of people, it's creepy as fuck and I've been saying that for years


its not often id agree with you but on this zombie bullshit I do and its a fucking concern especially when you can buy these targets here in nz.
Is this were our next teenage murderer is going to get his excuse from? or am I being OTT?

Bleeding Zombie Targets - Zombie Industries

----------


## Rushy

> or am I being OTT?


No you are not. It is shit (and that is a fact).

----------


## Tahr

> Nope I only remember seeing a No.5 Jungle Carbine in it


Right-o.
Gotcha.
The movie.

----------


## Beavis

I don't really see the issue... If your mind is easily warped by some novelty targets, then you're fucked, and hopefully fail vetting.

----------


## subs

Cops a being very proactive in looking for these guys, we where spotlighting 30km away from where it happend and we had one track us down on boundary of forrest and private land we were on and he gave us the third degree.
We where really out of the way and he done a good job finding and intercepting us. Good to see really.

----------


## Tahr

> I don't really see the issue... If your mind is easily warped by some novelty targets, then you're fucked, and hopefully fail vetting.


Doesnt work like that. The crazier people are, the better they get at shamming normal.

----------


## GravelBen

> Zombie fantasising is literally wishing for consequence-free murder of people, it's creepy as fuck and I've been saying that for years


I bet you're only saying that because you're really a zombie and just don't want to be shot!  :ORLY:

----------


## Spanners

Zombies are so last year... My mrs is up with the play.. Stabby stabby unicorns that stab you in the bits 


Saying the whole zombie thing is for people that want to murder people is like saying those that join the armed forces  want to shoot people and get paid for it

----------


## gimp

> Saying the whole zombie thing is for people that want to murder people is like saying those that join the armed forces  want to shoot people and get paid for it


Only if the people who join the armed forces sit around talking about literally shooting people, in which case, it is like that yes

----------


## Banana

> Zombie fantasising is literally wishing for consequence-free murder of people, it's creepy as fuck and I've been saying that for years


Is airsoft, paintball and lazer tag the fantasy of indiscriminately shooting/murdering people without consequence?

----------


## Chris

Lack of feed & cold will knock sheep over pretty quick but blood around mouth .Got a consider poison & the possible of some one pissed off with the cocky throwing some 1080 around or spiking troughs.

----------


## Tahr

> Is airsoft, paintball and lazer tag the fantasy of indiscriminately shooting/murdering people without consequence?


Well, it sure is a strange thing to want to do. Its about fantasy killing.

----------


## Spanners

> Well, it sure is a strange thing to want to do. Its about fantasy killing.


No cowboys and Indians for your kids then?

----------


## Tahr

> No cowboys and Indians for your kids then?


Not now. They are 40 & 42.  :Have A Nice Day: 
And they have both put aside childish things and are now responsible hunters. They dont point firearms or play guns at anyone.

If they did, I am not beyond booting their arse.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## AzumitH

All those violent video games and rap music I tells ya.

----------


## Spanners

> Not now. They are 40 & 42. 
> And they have both put aside childish things and are now responsible hunters.


I'm sure the zombie hunters will be the same in 20 yrs time...

----------


## Spook

Cowboys and Indians may have been played by children but it was deadly serious and it was only the PC brigade that killed it off to be replaced by Zombie Killers.

----------


## Rushy

> Cowboys and Indians may have been played by children but it was deadly serious and it was only the PC brigade that killed it off to be replaced by Zombie Killers.


Our generation grew up playing such games Spook and if you were to use cancer as an analogy then I would think that what we did and how it influenced us, was largely benign. Today's younger generations that have been exposed to a far greater degree of gratuitous violence via movies and video games have, I think, become far more malignant in that regard as there is no denying that the level of violence in our society has increased immensely and quite disproportionately to the increase in our population.  There is warning in what Tahr says as the line between fantasy and reality has become blurred for many by the normalisation of violence and the greater presence and availability of harmful substances.

----------


## 7mmwsm

It is quite refreshing to hear some of you find the whole zombie issue offensive. I have issues with people shooting at the regulation man shape target, let alone the zombie ones which supposedly ooze blood. I have seen a picture of a real estate agent full of bullet holes(the picture) at a shooting club, and left up at the butts for more than a week. Disturbing.
The vetting system doesn't always work. How many of you can honestly say you don't know someone who you think should be questioned again about their reasons for owning?
For those of you still insisting on the poison theory on these sheep, poison doesn't poke holes in things.

----------


## Toby

I dont think its games and zombies myself. Theres millions of people who are into zombie stuff/games they dont go on rampages

Was talking to a teacher the other day and he said each year kids at our school are getting worse and worse as they know no one can really do anything about it and they are learning that from a younger age each year. Sending them out isn't a punishment. I'd get my self kicked out when I didnt feel like doing anything get sent to another class chill out and draw pictures. Now Im not saying bring back the caine but if I was getting a smack on the ass, just like an electric fence I aint gonna touch it again...

----------


## Rushy

> I dont think its games and zombies myself. Theres millions of people who are into zombie stuff/games they dont go on rampages
> 
> Was talking to a teacher the other day and he said each year kids at our school are getting worse and worse as they know no one can really do anything about it and they are learning that from a younger age each year. Sending them out isn't a punishment. I'd get my self kicked out when I didnt feel like doing anything get sent to another class chill out and draw pictures. Now Im not saying bring back the caine but if I was getting a smack on the ass, just like an electric fence I aint gonna touch it again...


Very interesting to hear from your perspective Toby.

----------


## Neckshot

> I dont think its games and zombies myself. Theres millions of people who are into zombie stuff/games they dont go on rampages
> 
> Was talking to a teacher the other day and he said each year kids at our school are getting worse and worse as they know no one can really do anything about it and they are learning that from a younger age each year. Sending them out isn't a punishment. I'd get my self kicked out when I didnt feel like doing anything get sent to another class chill out and draw pictures. Now Im not saying bring back the caine but if I was getting a smack on the ass, just like an electric fence I aint gonna touch it again...


Makes alot of sense now

bloody shit phone

----------


## Beavis

> It is quite refreshing to hear some of you find the whole zombie issue offensive. I have issues with people shooting at the regulation man shape target, let alone the zombie ones which supposedly ooze blood. I have seen a picture of a real estate agent full of bullet holes(the picture) at a shooting club, and left up at the butts for more than a week. Disturbing.
> The vetting system doesn't always work. How many of you can honestly say you don't know someone who you think should be questioned again about their reasons for owning?
> For those of you still insisting on the poison theory on these sheep, poison doesn't poke holes in things.


Sure they weren't just using a real estate sign for a backing board? Pretty common on our range.

----------


## Beavis

Just re read your post.

----------


## Ground Control

If those sheep really were shot then it's a sad day .
If they were shot,  all licensed law abiding firearm owners should be really pissed off about this , in the eyes of the unknowing , uneducated , unquestioning general public utter stupidity like that re-enforces their misguided beliefs that gun owners are all " Wacko's "

If they were shot ?
Seems bloody strange that a definite cause of death wasn't officially released within hours of this coming to the attention of the media .
If there is any suggestion that a firearm has been used in a crime , the police take that very seriously , and police resources ( forensics etc ) would be involved immediately . 
Hope the farmer and his family are alright .  

Ken

----------


## Chupacabra

Surprisingly Zombies are real, the official American government's CDC Centre for Disease control have included them for "Preparedness". 

CDC - Office of Public Health Preparedness and Response: Zombies

----------


## madjon_

FFS :O O:

----------


## GravelBen

> Seems bloody strange that a definite cause of death wasn't officially released within hours of this coming to the attention of the media


The original article had a professional opinion from a vet that they were shot didn't it?

----------


## Ground Control

> The original article had a professional opinion from a vet that they were shot didn't it?


Quote from news report -
 his vet confirming the head and leg injuries were all from bullet wounds.

Quote from same report -
 "It's quite difficult. They've left no cartridges at all in the paddocks, can't find one. And the vets have opened up a lot of carcasses and can't find any bullets or bullet holes," says Mr Stackhouse.


How is that official conformation that they were shot ?

----------


## veitnamcam

FARKIN METAL DETECTOR! 

That said again:rolleyes: it is entirely possible that if they were shot(and that's what my guess is) and the criminal/s involved went to the trouble to catch brass they may have also gone to the trouble to reload perhaps wax subsonic slugs, but more likely using fmj hence entry and exit wounds on head of survivors.

FARKING METAL DETECTOR! they are cheap and effective and work!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

i think its safe to say they were shot,  dont think any reports have actually been questioning the cause of death... just this forum  :Wtfsmilie: 

they have probably deemed that finding a projectile is not actually going to help find the culprits so havent gone to far down that track

----------


## Dundee

Awaiting the Zombies :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

> i think its safe to say they were shot,  dont think any reports have actually been questioning the cause of death... just this forum 
> 
> they have probably deemed that finding a projectile is not actually going to help find the culprits so havent gone to far down that track


Soooo just to be clear.....we can rule out zombies and 40 year old cowboy and Indian player's? ???.what else will we discuss then!!!

bloody shit phone

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Soooo just to be clear.....we can rule out zombies and 40 year old cowboy and Indian player's? ???.what else will we discuss then!!!
> 
> bloody shit phone


yeah i reckon, but don't think we can rule out the unicorns running around poking holes in the poor little sheep yet 

could be @kiwigreg shooting them from nelson with his suppressed 50cal???

----------


## Toby

Are the heads still on the sheep? if so we can rule out kiwigreg with the .50

----------


## Neckshot

> Are the heads still on the sheep? if so we can rule out kiwigreg with the .50


No because the heads might still bet there and the body's are vapour  :Grin: ........think out side the box when it comes to conspiracy theories toby

bloody shit phone

----------


## Kscott

> How is that official conformation that they were shot ?


In the Campbell Live video they showed 3 surviving sheep, which had entry and exit wounds in their heads. One had it just below the eye - seems being shot is the most logical assumption.

----------


## madjon_

> In the Campbell Live video they showed 3 surviving sheep, which had entry and exit wounds in their heads.


Black Panther canines? :Sick:

----------


## GravelBen

> Black Panther canines?


Don't be silly, the black panther is in Canterbury not Otago.

----------


## subs

Local saleyards had a special sale yesterday, sheep donated and some extremely high prices paid for them, all profits went to the stackhouse's. Think the sale made 22 grand and  further 10 grand or so donated from nz women farmers.
Peter was so at the local hunting comp prize giving on sunday night, which was really good to see him supporting it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Great to see that sort of community support.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Great to see that sort of community support.


Agreed VC.

----------


## BRADS

> Agreed VC.


You could of just liked his post Rushy

----------


## Gibo

> You could of just liked his post Rushy


He is an anti like button old fart mate. Check out his response in below thread  :Grin: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...l-do-ya-10597/

----------


## Chupacabra

Enjoyed reading your post Tussock.

Things seam more weird than usual though, including the 20 people brawl in Oamaru last weekend.

----------


## Pengy

I agree with what you say in general Tussock. In my experience, adults are slow to step up and help out with Scouts and the like.
I am not however convinced that this event is down to kids. Unless they have a very generous pocketmoney allowance, I cant see your average teen being able to afford night vision gear etc

----------


## Rushy

> You could of just liked his post Rushy


Nah I never do that. I prefer to respond. I. The two years I have been on the forum I have only given 54 likes and I swear on my old mans grave that they have all just been me inadvertently touching the like by mistake.

----------


## Pengy

That equates to 20 posts every day Rushy. You need help  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> That equates to 20 posts every day Rushy. You need help


True Pengy. It is a twenty per day habit.

----------


## hanse

This is an article in todays ODT, take it as you will. Sheep killer likely young person doing it for 'thrill' | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News There are three points about FMJs made in it this that is utter bollocks and I will guote it.

"Expanding projectiles could be bought from a sports shop, while full metal jacket solids would be much more difficult to obtain."

''There wouldn't be many people who would buy them other than people who belong to gun clubs,'' he said. 

If it was solid ammunition, the culprits were likely to be using a military-style semiautomatic (MSSA) firearm. 


On the complete no firearms knowledge whatsoever scale, that is 100% complete bollocks from a so called expert. Combined with the dribble about reloading I feel it let the otherwise fair opinion piece down.

----------


## veitnamcam

Obviously never heard of a brass catcher either.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tahr

Well, I would agree about the solid ammo, and the link with young people and MSSA.

Older people (like me) were well put off solid ammo through our experiences with ex military 303 ammo. Generally, most hunters have no need or desire to buy or use the stuff.

The resurgence of solid ammo has been hand in hand with the sks etc sort of guns and cheap Russian ammo. My subjective view is that hunters and older people have no particular interest in owning or using it, save for those involved in military type target shooting.

----------


## Tahr

> Obviously never heard of a brass catcher either.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Neither have I. Is it a young persons thing?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Neither have I. Is it a young persons thing?


No, it's a person who wants to keep their brass sort of thing

----------


## Tahr

> No, it's a person who wants to keep their brass sort of thing


I think I will get one. It will save me having to bend over once every other hunting trip.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> I think I will get one. It will save me having to bend over once every other hunting trip.


If you're really onto it you'll catch it as it comes out. That'll save the bending and the "errrr, my back"  :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> Well, I would agree about the solid ammo, and the link with young people and MSSA.
> 
> Older people (like me) were well put off solid ammo through our experiences with ex military 303 ammo. Generally, most hunters have no need or desire to buy or use the stuff.
> 
> The resurgence of solid ammo has been hand in hand with the sks etc sort of guns and cheap Russian ammo. My subjective view is that hunters and older people have no particular interest in owning or using it, save for those involved in military type target shooting.


I can assure you that plenty of 'older' people get a buzz out of sending a large amount of lead down the range, even more so if the rifle has the ability too 'burp'...just that the older one's like the casings curving in an arc...younger one's are just being 'tidy kiwi's'.

----------


## Chupacabra

pfftt.. The professors's theory seams to be based on speculation, contradictions and wishful thinking...  I wonder what his log-in name is?  :Grin:  ..

The unsub is supposed to be young and stupid or old and demented, employed or going to school, stupid but smart enough to use a brass catcher... sounds like the professor fits his profile perfectly  :Grin:  ...  irony too funny

----------


## Spoon

I thought Professors were supposed to be the experts? Seems like the Professor is as dumb as the "bloody young" and "bloody stupid" criminal. Reading that article just pissed me off. Just because I'm young doesn't mean I go to the neighbours place and shoot all their sheep!

----------


## Tahr

> I thought Professors were supposed to be the experts? Seems like the Professor is as dumb as the "bloody young" and "bloody stupid" criminal. Reading that article just pissed me off. Just because I'm young doesn't mean I go to the neighbours place and shoot all their sheep!


Correct. But _one_ of you are.  :Grin:

----------


## Boaraxa

I remember a young fella "lambo" getting cought shooting lambs with a 22 not sure how many he got but basically nailed lambs only a few weeks old pretty sure that was in otago could have been around 10 years ago now someone with some computer sav mite be able to find an article.. its quite astonishing what go,s on  on the old back road i no farmers that have had 500 odd lambs go missing before only to turn up at the freezing works with new ear marks !

----------


## Gibo

> Correct. But _one_ of you are.


Is that a _fact_?  :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

I know one thing thats been overlooked ,strangely enough no professors have been contacted either.
 the perpetrator/sof this heinous wee exhibition of vandalism are either severely personality disordered or already in the grips of a largish dose of sociopathy. they'lldo what they do cause they want to do it and FTW!.........
 the distress and trouble caused will only reinforce their warped sense of "bein da man ,and be scared be very scared of us all youse Mofos"
 "you shit me and ill come lookin for ya" you all know the scenario.
nup our friggin dopey 4th estate ,particularly fairfax papers concentrate on guns "scarey guns".I read a piece by that plump jaffa bint Kerry Mc Vicar??where tshe comments on the hysteria on faecesbook re these young yank sheilas shooting africas big 5 beasts. one very petite lass is posed with a custom big game rifle(?.458 or similar b/a)referred to in the fuckin article as a semi automatic military assault rifle FFS.

----------


## hanse

> Correct. But _one_ of you are.


At the moment "Old and demented" is still in the race.  :XD:

----------


## Spoon

> Correct. But _one_ of you are.


Who confirmed it was a "bloody young" person that did it?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beavis

The dumbfuckery surrounding this is unbearable

----------


## Toby

> At the moment "Old and demented" is still in the race.


Well that's over half this forum

----------


## ishoot10s

Yeah, he's a professor of criminology, but Greg Newbold is also a convicted drug user who did time behind bars. "The Big Huey" was an interesting read, but I never forget it's an autobiography. There's that saying "there's nothing worse than a reformed smoker", perhaps the same can be said about a reformed criminal... He just comes across as such a feckin' know it all, and yet he obviously dosent.

----------


## 308

I see a lot of people taking the piss in this thread but a farmer has had their livelihood cut back severely and some dickhead/s is/are running around thinking that it's ok to shoot the shit out of someone's stock.

I hope that they get the bastards and do it smartish.

Whoever is doing it should never be allowed near firearms again - these sort of red flags need to be noticed - if there is another Aramoana type incident  then we as a shooting community are screwed so we need to look out for the signs



And city slickers taking the piss out of farmers - wtf? Who do you always ask for hunting access but farmers?

Sorry for the rant, please go back to taking nothing seriously until it happens to you

----------


## Tahr

So, who is it that isnt taking the killing of these sheep seriously?

Ive seen the piss being taken out of some _academic_. Thats all though.
And _this_ city slicker farmed for longer than you have probably been alive.

----------


## Dundee

> So, who is it that isn’t taking the killing of these sheep seriously?
> 
> I’ve seen the piss being taken out of some _academic_. That’s all though.
> And _this_ city slicker farmed for longer than you have probably been alive.


I will let you kill the lamb tomorrow to prove your innocence as I are not comfortable of picking the fattest lamb out of the flock :Psmiley:

----------


## Boar Freak

This is how it started in my home country, now all Semi auto rifles, sound mderators, any magazine holding more than 5 rounds, night vision gear and reloading ammo is illegal.
Because some pricks where violating the FA law. After a few fatalities and accidents with a few antigun politician in the parlament we recieved the new FA law pack.
Guns had to be handed in to the Cops to be destroyed.

There is a reason why I left  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

> I agree with what you say in general Tussock. In my experience, adults are slow to step up and help out with Scouts and the like.
> I am not however convinced that this event is down to kids. Unless they have a very generous pocketmoney allowance, I cant see your average teen being able to afford night vision gear etc


There is a young guy who shots a boundary to a farm we shoot . He's got night vision , in conjunction with a black lens on a hd spot light . Unfortunately we have noticed quite a decline in deer numbers . I'm guessing it works well enough

----------


## veitnamcam

If night vision and thermal was available when i was late teens early 20s I would have had 2 of both, all I had to spend my money on was beer and toys.

now i am grown up i can hardly afford ammo !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ARdave

list of farmers to poach :

-308

haha nah relax man its the internet

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> This is how it started in my home country, now all....................illegal. There is a reason why I left


And that was where? Across the ditch?

----------


## Boar Freak

> And that was where? Across the ditch?


It was Hungary a small post communist country in East Europe

----------


## Spanners

It's interesting that these sheep were 'shot' but not even ONE bullet recovered....
We had a lab and German Shepard that went on a killing spree, 30 dead sheep that we thought had been shot until the dogs turned up 3 days later and were 'pink' in colour. 

Doom gloom night vision semi autos... But no bullets...

----------


## veitnamcam

dogs cause entry and exit wounds to the head?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

An entry and exit wound caused by a bullet that none have been found... 
I'm not saying they wernt shot, just that there hasn't been a bullet found from said shootings of 300 sheep.  
Short of exploding bunnies, I reacon I've recovered 50% + of bullets from animals I've shot.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Shot many with FMJ's?

----------


## Spanners

I have shot 1/2 dozen sheep from 50-450yds with nosler custom comps which are as close as you'd get to a FMJ and from memory recovered at least 2 maybe 3 projectiles. 
And YES I did have permission to shoot them and all but 1 grandma sheep ended up in my belly  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

I just dont think they have looked that hard for bullets, its not that important. Probably had a dig around in a couple of sheep and then dumped the lot in a hole

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just dont think they have looked that hard for bullets, its not that important. Probably had a dig around in a couple of sheep and then dumped the lot in a hole


exactly.
vet said bullet wounds, who is goin to pay him or her to autopsy hundreds of sheep to find a projectile?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Banana

My dog can find fired projectiles and dig them up.

----------


## Spanners

You know a vet is a failed doctor right?!?  :Grin:  

Could be arrow wounds....
No bullets... No cases...
No heads... No shafts...
Stabby stabby unicorns...

----------


## Dundee

> My dog can find fired projectiles and dig them up.


Well get that friggen dog in there to find the bullet :Grin:

----------


## subs

The vets a keen hunter, so knows his bullet wounds I would think and he spent days out there doin autopsies on the sheep. Metal detectors have been used in paddocks and in the hole where the sheep were thrown. Plenty of rumours still getting round but still nothing confirmed.

----------


## kiwijames

> You know a vet is a failed doctor right?!?  
> 
> Could be arrow wounds....
> No bullets... No cases...
> No heads... No shafts...
> Stabby stabby unicorns...


I'm pretty sure it "a doctors a failed vet" and a "DENTIST is a failed doctor". 

If it is unicorns at least it will make my daughters very happy.

----------


## 308

Y'know unicorns arose from a mistranslation of oxen in the bible?

----------


## Toby

I've seen heaps of hornless unicorns around here, I think they cut the horn off at birth so they don't stab sheep. Must be a bit smarter then the "mainlanders"  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

> I've seen heaps of hornless unicorns around here, I think they cut the horn off at birth so they don't stab sheep. Must be a bit smarter then the "mainlanders"


You should be on telly Toby

----------


## Boar Freak

I think one of my trailcams recorded the offenders:




This is from the second time:



 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Boar Freak

But no fear I have found some stuff to keep them away:  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> You should be on telly Toby


Thankyou, I think

----------


## Pengy

I meant on telly as in interference...still want to thank me  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Had me thinking I was the next billy t,  :Sad:

----------


## 308

As long as you're not the next Rolf Harris

----------


## Dundee

"Tie me down kangaroo" Sport :ORLY:

----------


## Chupacabra

Youth (17) charged in shooting | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News

13yr old shot in the head with an airrifle by 17yr old. Five Forks is very close to Ngapara, makes you go hmmm...

----------


## Tahr

> Youth (17) charged in shooting | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News
> 
> 13yr old shot in the head with an airrifle by 17yr old. Five Forks is very close to Ngapara, makes you go hmmm...


Ring the police, and tell them about your theory... :ORLY:

----------


## res

To give every police member I have meet there dues, if there is any possibility of a connection between these two events then it is already being looked into.

----------


## Spook

> Youth (17) charged in shooting | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News
> 
> 13yr old shot in the head with an airrifle by 17yr old. Five Forks is very close to Ngapara, makes you go hmmm...


Do you think the sheep were shot with an air rifle?...of course, that's why there were no cartridge cases to be found.

----------


## 260rem

> Do you think the sheep were shot with an air rifle?...of course, that's why there were no cartridge cases to be found.


Big bore precharged ???????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Boaraxa

> Big bore precharged ???????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


This guy has some impressive slugs 58 Cal Beowulf Air Rifle, Wild Boar Hunt, 325 pound Hog! - YouTube

----------


## gimp

Anyone heard anything more about this? I'm curious

----------


## H&K MAN

Dogs in the end how Dumb are the police and the vet. what a joke. :Omg:

----------


## moonhunt

Sabre tooth dogs?? Na it'll be a 1080 cover up, owners compensated , gagging order signed , media given a result 

Now im going to duck for cover and sign off   :Thumbsup:

----------


## JRW87

> Dogs in the end how Dumb are the police and the vet. what a joke.


Do you have a link?

----------


## hanse

> Dogs in the end how Dumb are the police and the vet. what a joke.


 @H&K MAN Is this legit? As in you can confirm it was dogs and not a shooting?

----------


## moonhunt

It was on the radio this afternoon
Dogs behind north Otago sheep massacre | NZNews | 3 News

----------


## Beavis

Hey all the speculation of a psycho dude with night vision and a .300 Blackout was fun

----------


## Gibo

> Hey all the speculation of a psycho dude with night vision and a .300 Blackout was fun


And ice bullets

----------


## hanse

Fucks sake.

----------


## moonhunt

Almost does smell a rat vet and cocky not picking dogs ??

----------


## Dundee

Dogs don't leave shells either :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BRADS

Still seems awfully weird two me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Still seems awfully weird two me. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the South Island mate

----------


## JRW87

I cant imagine being confused about a dog ripping the throat or guts out of a sheep or a gunshot wound. Did they examine them for entry wounds and fragments left in the meat, broken bones? Shit you would think you would do your homework before declaring a sheep slaughtering psycho with a large ammunition fund on the loose!

----------


## JRW87

> Almost does smell a rat vet and cocky not picking dogs ??


I would think they have both seen dog attacks before.

----------


## moonhunt

Results came from Australia, don't we have capable people here

----------


## BRADS

> I would think they have both seen dog attacks before.


Which makes it even stranger........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Hahahaha

Talk about embarrassing.

Sounds logical though, A couple for dogs working together can kill a lot of sheep in a short space of time for no other reason than they can.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Results came from Australia, don't we have capable people here


Clearly not.

----------


## screamO

Even though the vet had said they had been shot they also said "And the vets have opened up a lot of carcasses and can't find any bullets or bullet holes," says Mr Stackhouse.

What......it takes 8 months to workout :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

> Clearly not.


As I said, it is the SI  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Hahahaha
> 
> Talk about embarrassing.
> 
> Sounds logical though, A couple for dogs working together can kill a lot of sheep in a short space of time for no other reason than they can.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


But it's dam obvious it's a dog!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRW87

One could conclude from the initial evidence it was an angry unicorn on a butting spree.

----------


## Friwi

It is funny how some criticise the police and vets saying they are dumb, but not a single one on the forum thought about the dog theory.
I guess Australians with regular dingo attacks on their stocks are more likely to come quickly to the right conclusion?

----------


## veitnamcam

Dog attacks on sheep are very common in NZ,which is why we are all amazed the vet and police said they had been shot.
Firstly both should be familiar with dog attacks and both should be familiar with bullet wounds.

----------


## Munsey

> Results came from Australia, don't we have capable people here


Might have got mrs chamberlain to analyse them ?

----------


## kidmac42

> As I said, it is the SI


I'm sure you get your share of moron vets and cops etc up there too gibo.
I know that you lot harbour a shitload more ferals :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beavis

My first guess was a dog attack.

----------


## mikee

> Might have got mrs chamberlain to analyse them ?


Um nah then the result would have been "dingo"

----------


## 7mmwsm

> It is funny how some criticise the police and vets saying they are dumb, but not a single one on the forum thought about the dog theory.
> I guess Australians with regular dingo attacks on their stocks are more likely to come quickly to the right conclusion?


The police and vet were able to witness the scene first hand. Their mis-informing was the cause of major speculation.
Does this type of scenario make you stop and think about the likes of brain tissue on Mark Lundy's shirt?
(Insert the word "alleged" anywhere you see fit just to cover my ass)

----------


## Jexla

> The police and vet were able to witness the scene first hand. Their mis-informing was the cause of major speculation.


Exactly right, how could you make such a screw up seeing it first hand.........?

----------


## Chupacabra

I'm just glad we can all go back to using our ARs and AKs with brass catcher, nightvis and suppressor and not have to put up with the Rambo stigma.  :Wink:

----------


## subs

Vets a onto it bugger, cant say the same about alot of local cops though :Wink: 
Talkn to people involved in the cleanup and aftermath, dogs seem like a easy out.
Sheep all spread out over paddock, nothing bunched up corners etc, no real viciousness like you see in dog attacks. 
Happened the weekend after on neighboring farm aswell. No talk of dogs at all when it was all going on.
Unless these dogs only go out on weekends and are civilized killers. .....
Cops cant figure it out, blame dogs, case closed.

----------


## JRW87

Could it have been the canterbury panther moving south?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Vets a onto it bugger, cant say the same about alot of local cops though
> Talkn to people involved in the cleanup and aftermath, dogs seem like a easy out.
> Sheep all spread out over paddock, nothing bunched up corners etc, no real viciousness like you see in dog attacks. 
> Happened the weekend after on neighboring farm aswell. No talk of dogs at all when it was all going on.
> Unless these dogs only go out on weekends and are civilized killers. .....
> Cops cant figure it out, blame dogs, case closed.


Do you know the vet personally?

----------


## BRADS

> Vets a onto it bugger, cant say the same about alot of local cops though
> Talkn to people involved in the cleanup and aftermath, dogs seem like a easy out.
> Sheep all spread out over paddock, nothing bunched up corners etc, no real viciousness like you see in dog attacks. 
> Happened the weekend after on neighboring farm aswell. No talk of dogs at all when it was all going on.
> Unless these dogs only go out on weekends and are civilized killers. .....
> Cops cant figure it out, blame dogs, case closed.


Just for your info in dog attacks they don't end in the corners, they do end up spread all over the paddock like snow.
Some dog attacks on sheep leave very little sign, 
But a close inspection will leave you in little doubt.
I could add some photos to show but I won't ruin people's night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRW87

Could it have been pigs? Grumpy old boar, rips from the tusks may have been confused with bullet wounds and would explain why the hocks werent chewed up like they had been run down by dogs. On the other hand if a lab in aussie has confirmed dogs then they must have found bite patterns.

----------


## distant stalker

When my dog runs down wounded game he closes from the side and comes up under the throat or flips the animal and crushes ribs depends on how he kills doesn't always leave obvious punctures (just in reference to no chewing on hocks). I would hate to the pose without having seen the scene etc

----------


## subs

> Do you know the vet personally?


Not mates but have had a bit to do with him over the years.

----------


## subs

> Do you know the vet personally?


Not mates but have had a bit to do with him over the years.
No one disputing the bite marks, talk of it being hold marks rather than killing bites at the time.
single deep penetrating wounds where causing confusion. 
At least the armed police wont be interrupting our night shoots anymore.
I understand that brads, I was just thinking of the ones ive been involved in (lost so called "pig dogs" causing alot of carnage)

----------


## subs

This morning local paper

----------


## doinit

The  smell of a rat is quite strong or just maybe one of  these sheep turned a gun on his mates,,but who supplied this screwed up wooly with a gun?

----------


## Dundee

> Who the f***k,s selling arms to the sheep?


With a user name like that wasn't you 'doinit' ? :Grin:

----------


## gimp

> It is funny how some criticise the police and vets saying they are dumb, but not a single one on the forum thought about the dog theory.
> I guess Australians with regular dingo attacks on their stocks are more likely to come quickly to the right conclusion?


Page 2, explicitly, page 1 implicitly 




> Years ago I once shot a couple of pig dogs on the Takaka hill that had killed 148 sheep. The wounds on the sheep looked like bullet wounds and it wasn`t till we heard the dogs bailing on another part of the farm did we realiase that it wasn`t idiots shooting from the road.
> Just my opinion but I`d be asking a hunter to look at the wounds and not nesassarly a vet.
> 
> The only good thing to come out of my story was I got shooting rights offered to me for the whole property any time I liked for about 20 years and my own key.

----------


## Tahr

I thought the vets would have twigged. They are mostly dogmatic.

----------


## Friwi

Sorry did not see that line .

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

My wife reckons it was the "colt" from the stables next door  :ORLY:

----------


## Timmay

> totally unrelated: ive got 800kg of of lamb chops and x500  .300 blackout brass going cheap if anyones interested. PM me


would have been funnier if you had posted that in the buy and sell part of the forum

----------


## subs

The dogs that are "responsible" for this are a young rotti and the worst terrier of them all, the Scottish

----------


## BRADS

> Vets a onto it bugger, cant say the same about alot of local cops though
> Talkn to people involved in the cleanup and aftermath, dogs seem like a easy out.
> Sheep all spread out over paddock, nothing bunched up corners etc, no real viciousness like you see in dog attacks. 
> Happened the weekend after on neighboring farm aswell. No talk of dogs at all when it was all going on.
> Unless these dogs only go out on weekends and are civilized killers. .....
> Cops cant figure it out, blame dogs, case closed.


Just for your info in dog attacks they don't end in the corners, they do end up spread all over the paddock like snow.
Some dog attacks on sheep leave very little sign, 
But a close inspection will leave you in little doubt.
I could add some photos to show but I won't ruin people's night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRW87

Could it have been pigs? Grumpy old boar, rips from the tusks may have been confused with bullet wounds and would explain why the hocks werent chewed up like they had been run down by dogs. On the other hand if a lab in aussie has confirmed dogs then they must have found bite patterns.

----------


## distant stalker

When my dog runs down wounded game he closes from the side and comes up under the throat or flips the animal and crushes ribs depends on how he kills doesn't always leave obvious punctures (just in reference to no chewing on hocks). I would hate to the pose without having seen the scene etc

----------


## subs

> Do you know the vet personally?


Not mates but have had a bit to do with him over the years.

----------


## subs

> Do you know the vet personally?


Not mates but have had a bit to do with him over the years.
No one disputing the bite marks, talk of it being hold marks rather than killing bites at the time.
single deep penetrating wounds where causing confusion. 
At least the armed police wont be interrupting our night shoots anymore.
I understand that brads, I was just thinking of the ones ive been involved in (lost so called "pig dogs" causing alot of carnage)

----------


## subs

This morning local paper

----------


## doinit

The  smell of a rat is quite strong or just maybe one of  these sheep turned a gun on his mates,,but who supplied this screwed up wooly with a gun?

----------


## Dundee

> Who the f***k,s selling arms to the sheep?


With a user name like that wasn't you 'doinit' ? :Grin:

----------


## gimp

> It is funny how some criticise the police and vets saying they are dumb, but not a single one on the forum thought about the dog theory.
> I guess Australians with regular dingo attacks on their stocks are more likely to come quickly to the right conclusion?


Page 2, explicitly, page 1 implicitly 




> Years ago I once shot a couple of pig dogs on the Takaka hill that had killed 148 sheep. The wounds on the sheep looked like bullet wounds and it wasn`t till we heard the dogs bailing on another part of the farm did we realiase that it wasn`t idiots shooting from the road.
> Just my opinion but I`d be asking a hunter to look at the wounds and not nesassarly a vet.
> 
> The only good thing to come out of my story was I got shooting rights offered to me for the whole property any time I liked for about 20 years and my own key.

----------


## Tahr

I thought the vets would have twigged. They are mostly dogmatic.

----------


## Friwi

Sorry did not see that line .

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

My wife reckons it was the "colt" from the stables next door  :ORLY:

----------


## Timmay

> totally unrelated: ive got 800kg of of lamb chops and x500  .300 blackout brass going cheap if anyones interested. PM me


would have been funnier if you had posted that in the buy and sell part of the forum

----------


## subs

The dogs that are "responsible" for this are a young rotti and the worst terrier of them all, the Scottish

----------

